# Happened an hour ago...



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

I took my labrador out for his crap. A car drove by my house at break neck speed and stopped in front of my neighbor's home. A man jumps out of the car, opens the passenger door and drags a woman out. He enters my neughbor's compound, kicks and shouts at the door and when the neighbor opens the door pushes the woman inside and shouts at my neighbor "you ****ed her, you keep her", gets into his car and drives off.

Now I'm hearing sounds of screaming' crying and items thrown around from my neighbor's house. And I'm out of whisky. FML.


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

And My neighbor's married with 2 grown up daughters.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it still going on an hour later? You should probably call 911 and report a domestic disturbance. It sounds like someone could get hurt with all that commotion going on.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel like I need to high-five someone LOL! But seriously, you may need to call police if it doesnt settle down.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Did your Labrador do its “business”


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

wilson said:


> Is it still going on an hour later? You should probably call 911 and report a domestic disturbance. It sounds like someone could get hurt with all that commotion going on.


My first thought was ear plugs, but then I read Wilson's and 3Xnocharm's posts and concluded they were correct--better safe than sorry.

Some one high-five for me if you get the opportunity. Feeling bad for neighbor's wife.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

At that speed it would be interesting if the man crashed on his way back home. He would then expect the woman to visit him in hospital and bring him the other man's PJ to use in hospital. 

Violence always begins where brains end. 

Better to just ask her to leave than to throw her at the other man and risk an assault charge.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Did your Labrador do its “business”


This is of more interest to me.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I sure hope the BW and their daughters were home for maximum effect.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

wilson said:


> Is it still going on an hour later? You should probably call 911 and report a domestic disturbance. It sounds like someone could get hurt with all that commotion going on.


Haven't you heard? Violence is okay if they were cheating...


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

jsmart said:


> I sure hope the BW and their daughters were home for maximum effect.


Screaming, crying, items being thrown? Sounds like the wife was definitely home.

I feel bad for her.

Wonder why she didn’t throw the woman out of her house 2 seconds later?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> Haven't you heard? Violence is okay if they were cheating...


That's quite an assumption to make in a thread that only had 9 posts when you chimed in. Was it the people who were more interested in the dog taking a crap, or was it the people who thought it might be a good idea to call the cops that gave you the impression that violence is ok (if they were cheating)?

Genuinely curious.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? Violence is okay if they were cheating...
> ...


Just because I can drive through X town without getting a ticket doesn't mean I don't know it's a speed trap 😉

I do have some opinions about pile of steaming poop, however 😄


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I think we're going to need a picture of the lab.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Get your ass over there with VAR or video recorder!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

His poor wife, but at least she knows what an awful man she is married to now. I feel so much for the children as well. 
I sort of admire the cheated on husband though.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My 8 year mistake said:


> I took my labrador out for his crap. A car drove by my house at break neck speed and stopped in front of my neighbor's home. A man jumps out of the car, opens the passenger door and drags a woman out. He enters my neughbor's compound, kicks and shouts at the door and when the neighbor opens the door pushes the woman inside and shouts at my neighbor "you f__ked her, you keep her", gets into his car and drives off.
> 
> Now I'm hearing sounds of screaming' crying and items thrown around from my neighbor's house. And I'm out of whisky. FML.


Got any popcorn?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

How do we know he didn't got the wrong house and meant to visit you?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> At that speed it would be interesting if the man crashed on his way back home. He would then expect the woman to visit him in hospital and bring him the other man's PJ to use in hospital.
> 
> Violence always begins where brains end.
> 
> Better to just ask her to leave than to throw her at the other man and risk an assault charge.


I'm very good at violence. Better than a lot of folks and the reason is in direct opposition to your statement.

I think quite well and use my brain to perpetrate violence.

That said, I agree wholeheartedly with dropping her off at her **** buddy's home.

I probably would have blind folded her and packed her bags, making her think I had a nice get away planned and led her into the *******'s home for her nice surprise.

I'm pretty good at subterfuge however so maybe this man just used what he had to deliver a truly well earned exposure and shame smack down.

Love this story! Lol!:grin2:


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe give his poor wife a link to this forum?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

FieryHairedLady said:


> Screaming, crying, items being thrown? Sounds like the wife was definitely home.
> 
> I feel bad for her.
> 
> Wonder why she didn’t throw the woman out of her house 2 seconds later?


I'm curious how long it DID take for the wife to throw the mistress out. I'd have to have waited outside in my yard to time it.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Look honey what I dragged home.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Love it.


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

I want to know who left that house first . the wife , the other woman or the husband . and if they left walking out the door or flat on there back .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's not cheer on violence.

Did you call the police? If it's still going on over there, you really should call the police before someone gets hurt. Well the OW might have already been hurt by her husband.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It would be a turn of events if the man next door came out and proclaimed "My wife is doing a woman!"


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> It would be a turn of events if the man next door came out and proclaimed "My wife is doing a woman!"


That’s called thinking outside the box. 
Well done.


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Why would the OW stay there? Seems like she'd gtfo and call a friend to come get her.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I know this is all gallows humor, but there is real tragedy here: two families (and maybe more) have been destroyed.
What a horrific sign of the times...


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> I know this is all gallows humor, but there is real tragedy here: two families (and maybe more) have been destroyed.
> What a horrific sign of the times...


I know, yesterday I was going to say: 'This would be hilarious if the neighbor wasn't married and didn't have 2 kids involved in this horrible tragedy.'

But then there is still the man who dropped her off. :frown2: I feel bad for him too.

Terrible situation and not truly funny in any way.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

https://makeameme.org/meme/well-well-well-6z821f


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I'm very good at violence. Better than a lot of folks and the reason is in direct opposition to your statement.
> 
> I think quite well and use my brain to perpetrate violence.
> 
> ...


I love it. Kudos to the BH. Conan, really you are good at violence? Hell, you never saw me in action. I am a BAD ASS, this guy kcking her to the curb Chicago style has me beat.>


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Unless the husband was wrong and nobody was having extramarital sex?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Unless the husband was wrong and nobody was having extramarital sex?


Or an over reaction to cover the trail of his own ? The plot thickens ........


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Unless the husband was wrong and nobody was having extramarital sex?


Impossible!

Don't you read here??? The husband and his gut are NEVER wrong!!!

The gall to even SUGGEST otherwise!!!!!!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

O snap


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

That night's further development:

There was so much screaming and shouting in my neighbor's house, that most of the neighborhood gathered at 1 am. Wife is beating the huaband, daughters are beating up the other wife. We went inside and restrained all the parties. After a lot of talking with the other wife it turns out that her lover stayed two houses away from my neighbor's house. Her husband put an app in her phone to find her whereabouts and the gps location was a little bit off. The other wife's lover is unemployed and stays home and takes care of his one year old daughter while the wife works. So we take the other wife to her lover's house. The other guy locked his wife and kid in the bedroom and was threatening us with suicide if we didn't leave. So police had to be called. Police came, broke the door, subdued the guy, arrested him as his wife was bleeding from her nose(she said he hit her). 

After all this the neighborhood is showering pity on me again. People stopped talking about my wife's affair and this incident brought it up again. Sucks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

WOW. REALLY screwed up a LOT of families here.
I hope your neighbors who were falsely accused are going to be ok.
Seems like THEY could get hit with assault charges.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

That was very confusing to read. So the wife (OW) that was kicked out of the car, did she get dropped into the wrong house??


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah -- her actual cheating partner lived 2 houses down!! Ugh what a tangled web these cheaters weave.


----------



## My 8 year mistake (Nov 7, 2018)

Out here gps sucks.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I hope everyone who threw a punch gets arrested.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I feel the worst for the poor guy who was accused, his wife DIDN'T believe him and started wailing on him, the Daughters didn't believe him and started wailing on the woman.
That poor guy -- EVEN WITH not cheating, getting past his families actions against him are surely going to give him some thoughts about how well regarded (NOT!) he is by his family.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> I feel the worst for the poor guy who was accused, his wife DIDN'T believe him and started wailing on him, the Daughters didn't believe him and started wailing on the woman.
> That poor guy -- EVEN WITH not cheating, getting past his families actions against him are surely going to give him some thoughts about how well regarded (NOT!) he is by his family.


I have to say this made me chuckle.

When do we EVER believe someone (see: a woman) is NOT cheating on here?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

2 things ...


This is why I don't have a dog.

And respectfully, if this played out as stated it's unfortunate ... for everyone. But it didn't happen to anyone in this thread ... so anything beyond the observation is purely speculations or retroactive revenge fantasy.

Closed.


----------

